
Not guilty verdict in Twitter harassment case - cperciva
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/twitter-harassment-trial-verdict-1.3415112
======
cperciva
The court ruling can be found at
[http://www.canlii.org/en/on/oncj/doc/2016/2016oncj35/2016onc...](http://www.canlii.org/en/on/oncj/doc/2016/2016oncj35/2016oncj35.html)
\-- I submitted the news story because it's rather more readable than the
source judgment.

I find this case interesting because it shows some of the challenges courts
run into when dealing with digital and online evidence; for example:

    
    
        At one point during the testimony of Ms. Reilly, Crown counsel
        tried to open the link to one of the tweets on the disk and could
        not because Ms. Reilly had locked her account and made it private
        the day before she testified. Therefore the Crown, the police, the
        Court and the defendant could only see a screen that said, “Sorry:
        you’re not authorized to see the status.” Ms. Reilly unlocked her
        account and the trial continued.

------
dawnbreez
This is good news. You can't allow people to convict each other of being
wrong, not without taking away their chance to truly learn.

------
mchahn
I just learned about the SJW yesterday (yes I'm out of touch on the web). They
must be going absolutely nuts over this decision. (I am not expressing an
opinion on anything).

